# New Video page 32! - Happy Appy Acres



## happy appy (Jan 9, 2014)

I posted this on the general forum under the thread there but though I should post here too. I have a couple of mares that I bought bred and one mare that I didn't breed but she may be in foal. Sugar always finds a way, she loves being a mom. I have sold the stallion so there shouldn't be any more foals for her! None of them have been tested by blood test because the cost is just too high ($175+vet call) and my vet wont US so I will wait and see how it goes. The mares that I bought bred came with foals at their side. I didn't know at the time they were rebred until I paid for them. That would of changed my mine on the purchase. I really didn't want any more foals.


----------



## misty'smom (Jan 9, 2014)

I do remember seeing you post pictures of your mares when you got them along with their foals! What a surprise that they were in foal again! Will you have your cams up this year?? I will pray for you to have beautiful healthy foals!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 10, 2014)

I hope all goes well for you Tina - keep us posted as they progress.


----------



##  (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, congratulations, although I know you didn't know they were rebred. We'll be watching anxiously with you, and look forward to watching them progress until they give you healthy babies on the ground in the smoothest way with no complications!!


----------



## happy appy (Jan 10, 2014)

I just reread my post and it sound as if I had no control over my stallion! lol Not the case. He had a separate pen that was at least 2.5 feet from any other horse. I still don't know if Sugar is in foal because she has silent heats so I never knew when to breed her. I sold the stallion because I didn't want any more foals but Sugar seems to be getting bigger. I will have to wait and see how it goes. She could just be faking because she loves being in foal.


----------



##  (Jan 11, 2014)

I reread your post, and I'm not getting that you didn't have control of the stallion. Didn't cross my mind at all! You are a good horsey momma, as we all know, so no criticism here!

We'll all be anxiously awaiting your updates so we see how many will be arriving!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 12, 2014)

No problem with what you wrote from me either! We follow the 'wait and see' method here as well - think we have 4 foaling this year, pretty sure about three, almost sure about the 4th, there may be a 5th but doubt it. We only covered each mare for the one season as we wanted May foalings, but as the 5th mare is not easy to get in foal we covered her for her return season just to give her a second chance as she missed on the first one. According to her she returned again, but according to the stallion in his daily trips to walk alongside her paddock fencing, he had no interest in her, so we wait and see!! As all our girls are living out on grass and - well lets be honest - they are fat, it is not easy to see any possible changes in this 5th mare yet - just waiting patiently now for May for her to begin showing any changes in her udder!!


----------



## happy appy (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I just picked up the 2 new donkeys that I am adding to my group. Once we had them loaded on the trailer the old owner told us that the jack had gotten out. She thinks only once around July 19. They haven't been confirmed in foal yet. I had just taken them off the trailer in this picture so halters were still on and they were just taking in the new surroundings.


----------



## chandab (Jan 17, 2014)

OMG! What cute donkeys.


----------



##  (Jan 20, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## happy appy (Jan 20, 2014)

Here are a couple shots from inside the barn last night. We had another terrible storm roll through, high winds and snow. One bank of my stalls had ice on the rubber mats that I couldn't get off from the last freezing rain/rain storm that we had. There was a little flooding and the water seeped in on one side of the barn. Everyone fit and got along so all was good. They started in the barn with blankets but once it warmed up in there the blankets came off.


----------



##  (Jan 21, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## cassie (Jan 21, 2014)

What cute donkeys Tina! They are adorable!

I remember your two lovely mares and their foals from last yr ? I know it's probably hard with your horrible weather ATM, prayers going out to everyone that's been affected by that horrible cold.

Can we see piccies of the mummy's to be? And pics of the two little foal from last yr? I remember they were gorgeous! Good luck with foaling. Will you set up the cameras again?


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 21, 2014)

I just love your two little donkeys - soooooooooooooooooo very cute!


----------



## happy appy (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok so the possible line up for me is as follows.

Sugar (I think she is faking it, fingers crossed)

Mabes (getting bigger - did not present to stallion)

Diamond (bought bred back)

Ellie (bought bred back)

Smile (Rescue so really no idea if she is in foal)

Lilly (July 19 exposed to spotted Jack)

Daisy (July 19 exposed to spotted jack)

If any are in foal they will be due starting April to July. The only reason that I included Sugar and Mabes is that if one somehow got in foal than the other might be also. Neither was ever presented to the stallion, I wasn't breeding anyone, but sugar is behaving line she is in foal.

Also if it turns out anyone is in foal the marestare cams will be up and running! I love marestare!


----------



##  (Jan 24, 2014)

Very exciting! I'm watching to see -- crossing all fingers and frozen toes that you have a wonderful and successful foaling year!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a question for the donkey breeders. The one jenny is 7 months today and I am feeling movement for sure! isn't a little early considering that she has 5 months to go? The lady I rescued them from said the Jack only got in on July 19th. Do you think she could of missed a previous date?


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 20, 2014)

It's quite possible - especially if she had a "helper"...

I once had someone put my stallion in the wrong paddock with a couple of mares... She "realized" she'd put him in the wrong paddock later, and put him back w/o letting me know. I didn't know until AFTER they started showing being in foal and I had them both checked. Confirmed pregnant via palpation, watched and delivered very nice, healthy babies that though not planned for, sold nicely later (1 to my helper, LOL. Makes you wonder, doesn't it?)...

I have also now heard of stallions and jacks breeding thru solid fences/walls where there were openings that turned out to be just large enough (that surprises me, but...).

Is a donkey's gestation period the same length as a mare's?


----------



## happy appy (Feb 20, 2014)

A donkey carries for 12 months. Well as my vet wont palpitate or US I guess I will keep waiting and checking. The other donkey is not near as big as the first so who really knows!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I checked her udder and we have development. I can't see her waiting until July at this rate!


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2014)

Doesn't sound like she'll make it to July! Sneaky girl!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 26, 2014)

I have been able to rule out one mare, she came into heat today! Woot! Woot! I'm very glad she isn't in foal!


----------



##  (Feb 26, 2014)

I know you're happy, but we'll miss having another baby to watch!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 26, 2014)

After last years experience I'm really dreading having to foal out any of the minis. I would be happy if all of them weren't in foal and were only faking!


----------



##  (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, I know you had a really rough year last year, but remember, each year is totally different, and hopefully all babies will come safely to the ground with no difficulties this year! We're all here for you with the very same prayer!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 27, 2014)

Tina, I'm sure everything will be fine this time, luckily no two years are the same. As Diane said, we are all here with you and will be praying for easy straightforward foalings for the girls.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm just not cut out to be a breeder. There are so many out there to buy that I don't need to breed to get what I want anyways. The stress just isn't worth it.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 2, 2014)

Well the vet is out tomorrow to give the first 2 their shots. They are at day 303 tomorrow. My vet likes to give their shots 4-6 weeks before foaling. I was talking to the person that I bought them from and they were telling me that they really didn't keep track of the days foaled at but did say that they normally only had small udders 2 weeks or so before. Not a lot to go on with them but it will have to do. They also said that they didn't get really big. They aren't as large as Sugar was the first year but they do have quite a belly on them. I have not done any blood tests or US on them so they might not really be in foal. Can you see how I talk my self out of this foaling season? I find it really easy to convince myself that no one is in foal this year, even after I have seen movement! I'm working on keeping my stress level down as we get closer! lol So far it's working. If anyone wants to have a look at them I have the cams up now. They aren't on marestare yet but just my personal connection.

http://69.168.186.78:1200

user: 88888888 (8 # 8's)

password: 88888888 (8# 8's)

they are on ch1, ch2, ch3.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 2, 2014)

you'll be ok. every year is different prayers for healthy mares and foals coming your way


----------



## happy appy (Mar 3, 2014)

Just had the vet out. She confirmed my thoughts on the horses. The 2 sisters that were bred on 1-4 May last year she feels that they will not be foaling out on their 330 day mark but will be going later if in foal at all. They haven't lost their "waist" yet but are bigger in the belly area but just not filled in behind the ribs yet. The one donkey though she feels that she will go before the 2 sisters. I was told that she was only bred on July 19 of last year but that might not be the case because I can't see her holding out for another 4.5 months, neither can the vet. If it ever warms up here I will get some new pictures.


----------



## JAX (Mar 3, 2014)

Well my fingers are crossed for as many healthy babies as any of these gorgeous ladies are willing to share with us.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed here too - would love some updated pictures.


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

Can't wait to see the little mommas!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 4, 2014)

Here are the girls. I don't think Sugar is in foal, Smiles neither (black and white pinto) or Mabes (brown and white pinto).

Ellie is the dark silver dapple and she has a udder started but it's more puffiness than filling I think, she is filled in in the flank area behind the ribs though, day 304

Diamond was having a nap and wasn't about to get up for me today. She is the biggest one that I have, but not much of an udder, day 304. I braved the elements and went back out when she was standing. Her 2 pictures are at the bottom, covered in fresh falling snow!

The donkey laying down napping is the one that the vet doesn't feel will make the July 19th due date. Doesn't have an udder but has foal movement and is big. My vet suggested that I get the heat lights ready for her. The donkeys should be 225 days today.

Once it gets warmer I will take the blankets off and get better photos. It's too cold to try and get them posed for shots yet.


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

Awwwww......such pretty ladies!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 4, 2014)

What a pretty group you have this year!!! Looking forward to seeing your foals, do you have your cam set up this year?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 4, 2014)

very pretty ladies


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2014)

In foal or not, they are all looking great! I love the mixture of colours you have too.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 5, 2014)

Mistysmom I have my local cams up now. I have posted the link in this thread but the marestare cam isn't up yet. I'm waiting another couple weeks for that.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is the Donkey that should be foaling soon. Her name is Lily and she is a sweetheart! Well today for the first time Her nipples had fluid in them. It was clear but there and easily expressed. Now a question on this fluid, any guestimate on how much longer until foaling? She isn't a maiden and the date of July 19th is way off for sure so any guess would help. Do donkey's get just as pointed "v" as minis? They are longer in the body so I'm not sure.


----------



##  (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm not sure about the "V" but with fluid starting in her nipples, I can't believe July would be an option. I would think it would be much sooner than that!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 7, 2014)

Lily has white milk tonight!


----------



## JAX (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh my I think very soon then! good luck!


----------



## JAX (Mar 8, 2014)

WyCherie says usually within 24 hours after they have white milk she thinks. Lol I asked in chat!!!


----------



##  (Mar 8, 2014)

Praying for a safe and UNEVENTFUL delivery of a healthy baby for you. Can't wait to see and hear about a new bouncing baby!!!




ray


----------



## happy appy (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok so far here is the time line:

First photo on Mar 4th

Clear liquid on Mar 6th

White milk on Mar 7th

ph at 8.4

second photo on mar 7th

Mar 8th ph at 7.8

almost no udder at all, liquid in teats

confirmed breeding on July 19th. Jack was on property where I got her from.


----------



##  (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm wondering. With the "confirmed breeding" on July 19.....was she only put with the jack in July, or was there access prior to that. She may be one of those ladies that will breed even after they are pregnant. If so, it would seem more likely that she is further along than the July 19th breeding would indicate. She sure seems big enough -- if that big bulge on her left side is her "little" one -- I can't imagine she will have enough room in there to carry to June -- if it's 11 months that donkey's carry? Either that, or she was really bred to an elephant -- because it sure looks like that 'baby' will be born 1/2 grown!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 8, 2014)

My Vet feels that there was a late night rendezvous


----------



## happy appy (Mar 8, 2014)

The Jack was just found with all the Jenny's on July 19


----------



##  (Mar 8, 2014)

Ah ha! I'm with your vet. Looks like there were 2 sneaky donkeys in that pasture W-A-Y before July!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 9, 2014)

I spent the day setting up the cams and they are ready to go! We have them set to turn on Mar 15Th unless someone starts to look closer before then. Knowing that they will be on for a length of time I am trying to save the expense of the data overages that I will get charged for streaming the cams. Canada sucks for all the data overage charges! The cams will be up over night and when ever I'm not home until they all get closer and are in the barn more, then they will be on all the time. The cams will show a mares field, geldings field and 2 double stalls in the barn. As some get closer the double stalls will turn into single foaling stalls and the gelding camera will come inside to show the other side of the barns stalls for the ones in waiting. The wide angle cams that we ordered turned out to be normal view and not what we ordered but the company isn't exchanging them so we are searching for other wide angle cameras that will work with out new system.


----------



##  (Mar 9, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan Tina. We're ready when you are!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 11, 2014)

Well there is a very active baby in there tonight. Poor little lily is getting the poop kicked out of her! Still not much of an udder but I'm not sure what her normal is for foaling. Her milk is testing at 7.4 from the 8.4 on just a few days ago.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 12, 2014)

Sounds as though she's getting close! Love the way your cams will be set up - cant wait to start watching.


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey Tina, can't wait to see your new little babies, sounds like they are getting close to arriving, I'll help watch for you once your cameras are up and running, they are going to be such beautiful foals! <3


----------



## happy appy (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Cassie I just hope everyone comes without complications. A nice easy stress free foaling season, ah what a dream!


----------



##  (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, if it's any help we are ALL praying for a safe and uneventful foaling season for you, full of happy, healthy babies!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 14, 2014)

Update on girls!

Smile has moved into the lead with the most udder development, following quickly behind is Diamond and Ellie (Day 315) and bring up the rear on udders is Lily the donkey. It's anyone's race as they run and go down the back stretch!

It's a guessing game really with the first and last having no history on breeding and the middle with not as much udder as I would of liked for day 315. I would suspect that they will be going late. As for the donkey, who knows her milk is white and a ph of 7.4 with only her teats full and hard with milk. Everyone else's ph is still 7.8-8.4 range.


----------



##  (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the update! Keep them coming!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 15, 2014)

Daisy is on colic watch, she has an impacted colic. Vet was out and tubed, pain meds are on board. please note any poop, pee and drinking. Water bucket is bottom left hand side of screen.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 15, 2014)

RIP Daisy you were much loved and gave more than I could of asked for in return.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 15, 2014)

OMG Tina - I'm so very sorry, what a shock! Did she not recover from the colic? You must be heartbroken.

Sending you huge ((((HUGS)))).

Again I'm so very sorry.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry Tina


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2014)

OMG! When I saw her this morning, she was doing a bit of pacing, but no rolling.

I'm so VERY sorry for you. So sad to read. Praying this will be the only sadness you have this season.






Run free, little girl!


----------



## atotton (Mar 15, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 15, 2014)

She did no rolling at all actually. She twisted her gut from straining so hard trying to clear the blockage. Vet did a post mortem for me to see what the blockage was. It was wood chips. Most likely from before I rescued them. Vet said she was like a time bomb. Man I hate people right now.


----------



## JAX (Mar 15, 2014)

Im so sorry Tina. I watched her for about an hour and all I ever saw her do was some walking laps in her stall and resting standing. She is in no more pain now and she knew a good loving human mama at the end. God bless her and God speed.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2014)

Wondering how Lily is coping without her friend Tina? And yes, I had a friend who lost a horse in similar circumstances years ago - suddenly decided to eat the shavings/chips used for his bedding, the vet suggested that the horse had been searching out bits of hay that had fallen from his haynet and mixed with the bedding. Since then I have never used shavings/wood anything for my horses.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2014)

Tina,

So very sorry for your loss and sending you prayers.


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, she knew LOVE and CARING at the end, so you gave her the best she could have had. Some people just don't understand the does and don'ts and what it takes to keep a horse healthy and happy. So sorry you had to experience this. Sending lots of {{{{{HUGS}}}}}.


----------



## little lady (Mar 16, 2014)

So sorry for your loss...she knew what loves was when living with you.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 16, 2014)

Anna they weren't eating the stall shavings/chips, they were eating the barn for food. There was no hay or water found on the property. They were eating any boards that they could reach and bite and eating snow and any puddles that would melt. They normally had a mud pond but the cold temps froze that in Nov this winter.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2014)

Tina, what a sad story. You were her angel on Earth.


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2014)

OMG! Oh Tina, I'm so glad you were there be a rescue for what must have been a starving soul.

Give yourself a BIG HUG, for giving this little one a pleasant end to her life -- knowing she was loved and cherished.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh Tina that is terrible!! No wonder they both looked so happy and contented to be with you in those pictures you posted of them earlier in this thread. I'm so glad that Daisy finally knew what it was like to be loved and cared for before she crossed Rainbow Bridge.

More ((((HUGS)))) for you and sweet Lily!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 18, 2014)

I will be cycling the mares through the stall on the other side of Lily until one if them starts to pull ahead in the foaling race.


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2014)

Lots of happy ladies just grazing their stalls!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 18, 2014)

I try to have them in between 330-4 at night and out by 730-8 in the mornings cam time. The cams are up when they are in and off when they are out right now until they get closer.


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2014)

Everything nice and quiet.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 20, 2014)

I have 2 girls sitting at day 320 today. The Donkey Lily is huge! Smile has a good start to an udder. Everyone has white milk. I am testing the ph and will update anything that is looking good. I have everyone packed into the barn right now. The weather is terrible with snow, hail, freezing rain and high winds and flooding so I can't use part of my barn so some are doubled up in the foaling stalls.

Ph is still sitting around the 7.8 mark. Only really difference is that Lily's milk is sticky.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy happy, sent you a pm.

Good to know everyone at your place is moving along normally, in spite of it all.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update on your girls! I've been checking in almost every night to see how all the mares are doing!!




Sorry your weather there is so bad, sounds like you are getting all the nasty stuff and trying to accomedate all your girls so they are comfy! But happy that you were able to bring them all in out of the weather!!!!!!! Good Luck and happy safe foaling!!!!!!! I will be watching hoping to catch a birth of a sweet little foal!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 20, 2014)

Such nasty weather with girls at 320

hoping your weather improves quickly


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 21, 2014)

Sticky milk sounds hopeful - hope your weather improves quickly!


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2014)

Everyone quietly grazing their stalls. Hope your weather improves quickly, as everyone says.

Keep us posted!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 21, 2014)

Well they are finally back out today. The sun is shining for now. We are getting another snow storm tonight and into tomorrow though. Not looking forward to that.


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

Momma donkey (can't remember her name -- old mind -- LOL) is laying sternally and quiet, and it's hard to see the other lady as she is 'light' against the light colored bedding, but she's also quietly laying down.

So glad the sun came out for you and you had a pleasant day. Hoping the storm wasn't too bad for you. Keep us posted.

And please forgive my loss of memory of names! So many to keep track of!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 22, 2014)

Well the sun left again! We had another snow storm last night



This morning Lily's (the donk) belly isn't as wide and it was last night. Still almost no udder. I have an appointment to get everyone Ultra sounded on Tuesday but many people on the Marestare group have advised me not to do that. Saying that if they are in foal that it might cause a premature foaling so I will be canceling that appointment I think. So I'm back to waiting and watching and wondering if they are in foal at all. So far only 1 mare out of the 6 has had a heat and that was last month.


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

I always had my mares ultrasounded 3 times during pregnancy -- the first to determine pregnancy, and then 2 more times during the pregnancy to monitor grow and development. I never had a premature delivery or any problems, and did it for years -- until my economics changed and my equine vet moved away.

So, I don't really agree, but you have to do what makes you feel comfortable. We're here to watch and wait with you!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

I have great admiration for all those sensible folks who pregnancy test/US/WeeFoal/milk test etc and get themselves so well organised. Me? I'm so very lacking in these things - lazy!! LOL!!

Decide when I want foals to be born, cover mares at the appropriate time, dont re-cover if I dont want later foals, and then just wait!! Luckily mine can munch grass all year round, so that together with special licks is all they need unless we have heavy snow and then they get ad lib big round bales put out for them. Couple of months from foaling time the mares that have been covered are usually moved to their own pasture where they are watched more closely for end of pregnancy signs. A month before foaling dates (or as soon as there is any udder development if this comes first) they are stabled at nights and a balancer feed is given - remember my girls are all overweight! - and nightly checks start. I know by this time whether they are in foal or not obviously, and as they progress the night time visits are increased until we are just sitting there waiting for the new baby to arrive.

So, as I said, it's the lazy way of doing things, playing the waiting game! If the mare is pregnant she will eventually produce her baby, nature is funny like that! Just read the signs, be ultra observant and dont just THINK she might foal tonight/tomorrow etc., BE THERE with her just in case!!

Sorry Tina, got a bit carried away as usual! I think you must do exactly what makes you happy, like Diane says, anyway I cannot think that any tests done would cause a problem - they wouldn't be allowed if they caused damage in any way would they?


----------



## happy appy (Mar 22, 2014)

The vet that would be doing the US was the vet that was here with the minis donkey that passed. He could only get his arm up to mid way between wrist and elbow. Two the girls would we sitting at day 325 that day with little udder development at this time. Lily (donkey) is large without much in the way of udder also. Smile, well who knows if she is in foal but she hasn't' come into heat since arriving at my house and has a small udder. Last we have Sugar. She wasn't bred by me but last year she wasn't either and gave me a bouncing baby colt. My stud left on June 8th so if she was in foal she would be due around the first of May. She shouldn't have an udder start for another 2 weeks, I'd guess going by her history. I'm just so scared of doing something to induce labour and the loss of a foal.


----------



## chandab (Mar 22, 2014)

She said is wasn't as clear to do (for results), but my vet did an external US on my mare; she could determine yes or no but not how far along (we had a no on the mare we did). [she's a small vet, but neither of us felt comfortable doing an internal.]


----------



## happy appy (Mar 23, 2014)

Tonight there will be 2 short on the cams. Smile and Mabes will be staying outside tonight. I want to leave the large stalls full tonight. Last night I found Diamond really kicking at her belly so I want to give her lots of space. Smiles seemed the farthest away this morning so if she is the same tonight She will stay with Mabes in the mares paddock.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 23, 2014)

Update!

The Donkey, Lily has the foal moved into position, more forward from centre. Still not much of an udder.

Both Diamond and Ellie are sitting at day 323 today.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 23, 2014)

Trouble with Lily!

Just cleaned her stall and she had 2 log type poops. She normally poops balls like horses. She is drinking but is agitated. Lots of tail action. She just plain isn't herself. I am watching for any signs of impacted colic. Please note the time and location of any poop that you might see happen. I am praying that she isn't going the way of her sister.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Could she be cleaning out her system for the arrival ? Wishing you a safe arrival Tina


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2014)

wishing a safe foaling for Lily (donkey style-not sure wht they call it)

I watch her off and on tonight


----------



## happy appy (Mar 23, 2014)

Called the vet. She said it could be foal moving, labour or colic starting. Now I'm really freaking! I already call into work to get them to fill my shift tomorrow, I sent the hubby to a friends for banimine, I ended up using everything I had for Daisy. My vet told me to give it as it wont hurt her at this point for any of the problems that it could be. She hasn't been happy tonight, lots of ear action, yawning and she isn't eating anything really. She has been drinking good though. And she wanted a lot of attention when I was out cleaning the stalls earlier.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

If it was me I would be doing exactly what the Vet says .

I hope its the beginning of labour for you.


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2014)

Thinking good thoughts for Lily, and calming thoughts for you.


----------



##  (Mar 24, 2014)

Everyone seems calm this morning, and there appears to be manure in the stall that looks 'smaller' than another log.

Praying for a safe delivery, if that's what she's up to.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 24, 2014)

As you can see Lilys sides are gone completely today. The foal must be loaded in the birthing position now.


----------



##  (Mar 24, 2014)

Certainly looks like it! I'm glad you're home today, just in case!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 24, 2014)

Here are some updated photos.

This is the order of photos

Lily

Sugar (If in foal has to be due before May 22)

Sugar

Diamond (324 days)

Diamond

Ellie (324 days)

Ellie

Smile

Lily


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 24, 2014)

I can't use the cams Lily, but here are hugs and prayers for you from NC. Safe foaling, little Lily. :-*

You're just too cute, you little donkey donk donk!!

(Heeheee....smartphone tried to change the above to "donkey don't drink"....just what HAVE you been putting in your trough to keep the water from freezing?)


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 24, 2014)

sounds like some news soon Lily..


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 25, 2014)

Sending prayers to Lilly for a safe smooth foaling.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2014)

All's quiet with the girls this morning. Praying for a smooth foaling of a healthy little one!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 25, 2014)

Since the udders have really started to change the stall assignments will be changing. Once I have everyone in tonight I will post a new picture with a break down of who's who on the cams. Ellie's udder has more than doubled in size since last night with smile coming in at a close second. We can't forget Lily though, she has that foal lined up and in position for a quick foaling.

Both Ellie and Diamond are nearing their due date of Mar 29th.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds exciting. We'll be looking for your update.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 25, 2014)

Here is the new cam setup. Ellie had huge jump in udder development so she is in the big stall until someone passes her with a bigger udder! Smile needed to come in because she also had a big jump in her udder today. Sugar was staying out with Mabes but went into a panic attack so she got to come in too! The big stall that Smile and Lily are sharing is 12x14 so even in half it is a large stall for a mini if they did foal without warning. The 2 smaller stalls are 8x8 and 8x9.

Top left is Sugar

Top right is Diamond

Bottom left is Smile and Lily

Bottom right is Ellie


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought about, and said prayers for, Lily today. I wish all the mares uneventful, easy foalings. Lily just gets a bit extra!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2014)

It sounds as though several of your girls are getting close not just Lily. Sending prayers that all goes well for them.


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for all the identifying. Looks like everyone is moving ahead quickly! Sending more prayers, as you know we are praying for an uneventful foaling season for you, with all happy healthy little ones safely on the ground!





Everyone standing quietly this morning.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 26, 2014)

All the girls are looking good right now!! I am praying



for all of them to foal safely and have beautiful healthy foals!!!! You are going to have a busy barn with all those sweet little babies to play and take care of!!!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 26, 2014)

I see all your girls!!! Looks like an uneventful night so far.


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2014)

All still quietly standing in their stalls. Still praying!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 27, 2014)

Update on Diamond today. She is not her self today. She was terrible in the pasture with the other mares, chasing and biting them. Tonight in the stall she is off also. Not sure if something is up or not.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 27, 2014)

Which stall is she in Tina ?

Sorry just looked back top Right ?


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 27, 2014)

I will be watching on and off tonight so I will keep an eye on her too....... praying for you and your mares


----------



##  (Mar 28, 2014)

All is quiet this morning. Praying for good weather and safe foaling.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 28, 2014)

It's raining here all day so I have left the girls inside. Smiles might be moved into a stall without a cam on it so that Lily has more space today.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 30, 2014)

Just a little Update:

Smiles udder is growing finally and by passing Diamond and Ellie's. We are happy that finally one is kicking up in the udder development. They were starting to worry us. diamond and Ellie are sitting at day 331 today.


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

Won't be long now! You know we are all praying for safe and uneventful foalings for you! Keep us posted! You're doing great!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 30, 2014)

Lily has soft poops and lots of tail action happening at 800 pm cam time. if she continues to act different then we will move smile to the other large stall and give Lily the whole stall to herself.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 30, 2014)

Bring it on Lily, we're all anxious to see this little one


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

Come on Lily!

Everyone standing quietly, except the bottom right girl is grazing her stall! Gotta love those mares having to eat and eat and eat.

Praying for a safe foaling!

Now, everyone is eating! LOL Looking good!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 31, 2014)

Monday morning update:

bottom right, Ellie has cow paddy poops this morning

Bottom Left, Lily did a lot of rolling last night in the stall.

They are staying under cam for now. I have to leave for a short time this morning then I'm back home for the farrier.


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2014)

Everything still on hold, I see. Come on ladies! We're all very anxious to see what you've been hiding!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2014)

They do like to keep us guessing dont they!! Look as though you might have several foals arriving all at the same time - good luck!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 31, 2014)

Lily will have to stay in for the next week or 2. She has been fighting white line disease and with all the melting we are having an issue. She has it in both of her front feet and one back foot. I will be moving buddies in and out for the time that Lily will be stuck inside. The ones over night will be the ones that seem closest and then the others during the day. One stall will have no one in it on the cam.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 3, 2014)

The vet was out today and Ultra sounded the group. By the time it was all said and done I am only expecting 1 baby this year. Lily should be giving us a little foal! We couldn't tell by the US how far along that she was but the vet said a July foal is a possibility. I will be shutting off the cams until we get closer to foaling.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh thats a shame Tina - well we will just have to wait for Lily to show us what she's cooking when the time comes.


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2014)

ooooooooo. Well, we'll be waiting to hear updates on Lily, and hope you'll stay close by and help out here while you wait!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 3, 2014)

I was so relieved when the vet told me, you just don't know!


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes, we do. We know how worried you were, and how you were a bit disappointed and upset when you thought they were all in foal, after such a hard year last year. I know how relieved you are!

Meanwhile, we'll be looking for news on Lily!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 4, 2014)

It was so neat seeing the U/S on Lily. I saw the spine and heart beat. I also saw the umbilical cord floating around. The fetus just wouldn't turn over to see the head or if It was a colt or filly!


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes, those ultrasounds are SO COOL!! Congratulations on having just ONE to foal this year. I'm so happy for you, and we believe this one should come off 'without a hitch' !!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow Tina, that must have been so exciting seeing the little one on the US!!! So happy for you and can't wait to see your new addition!!!


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 23, 2014)

congrads! I had no idea that it could even tell the sex ever! there is nothing like waiting for a baby! big girls christmas time


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 23, 2014)

so thrilled for you we are anxiously waiting to see this baby


----------



## happy appy (Apr 24, 2014)

Well not much happening on my end. Lily still has no udder so I'm thinking a July foal is very possible. Her feet are improving weekly and at this point the vet and farrier feel that all the wld is cut out of the hoof.


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2014)

So glad that she's improving. How is everything else going....while we wait?


----------



## happy appy (Apr 27, 2014)

Well here on the farm I am breaking and training the rest of my herd to drive! I was away to the Martin's Auction in PA this past weekend. Lots of nice vehicles there!


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2014)

Sounds like a busy time. You'll have to post some pictures so we can see them in harness. How is it going?


----------



## happy appy (Apr 29, 2014)

I will post pictures of Mabes when someone is home to help me. So far all the training happens while everyone is at work!






Mabes is doing great! This was her first week and we have already graduated to ground driving down the road! This mare though has had 2 years worth of desensitizing and exposure to everything. She is very well handled and loves to do something.


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2014)

Sounds really good! Can't wait to see the pictures when someone can help you!


----------



## happy appy (May 4, 2014)

Just to update the expected mom! The last few weeks Lily has been going down hill, she was getting depressed and dropping weight because she wasn't eating well. I called the vet in ans she strongly suggested finding another donkey for her to see if it would help. We started to look but they are few and far between around here. Then this week I got the call to help with a animal seizure in my area. Not the first time, it happens almost monthly it seems. It was a home with a couple donkeys that I didn't even know were there. The owner surrendered the ones in the worst shape and kept a couple that seemed ok to the SPCA standards. The SPCA turned this one over to me. The owner wasn't sure of her age. She is very under weight and has never seen a vet or farrier. I contacted my vet and asked about risk with moving her into the paddock with Lily. She said the risk was low because the herd had been a closed herd for more than a couple of years. Short of lice, ring worm and worms she should be ok to risk it. So she spent a day living next door in the barn where they had full access to each other through the mess dividing the stalls. The next day we introduced them on leads. It was love at first meet. Lily has picked up and was trotting around the paddock with Emma in tow.

I would like to introduce Emma!

Emma on day 1 She has a body score of 2-3 under that hair.










Lily and Emma, Lily keeps a close eye on Emma.




Lily in all her glory!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 4, 2014)

Emma is lovely Tina, and I love seeing Pictures of Lilly. She is adorable !!!

Glad to hear she is picking up. Im sure now she has a playmate she will be back to her old self in no time


----------



## crisco41 (May 4, 2014)

oh how stinking cute. Glad you have a companion fo rher. We can't have her lonely. And wow what a belly


----------



## chandab (May 4, 2014)

Emma is too cute, you'll have her in good shape in no time.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 5, 2014)

How cute , so glad Emma has a friend again


----------



##  (May 5, 2014)

This is wonderful news. How exciting for Lily to have a friend again. I know Emma will do so well under your loving care! Just wonderful!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 5, 2014)

Dear little Lily, so VERY happy to see you have a companion again! I admit it, of all the expectant mothers on this thread, you are special to me.

Please give her a hug from me, and reassure her that you're not planning to allow Emma to leave. Hopefully, that will ease the anxious expression from our little Lily's sweet eyes.

Prayers of healing, and thankfulness for your generous spirit, are going out daily.

Julie in NC


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2014)

Oh what wonderful news - brilliant for Lily and very lucky for Emma, who looks like a really sweet little girl. Just perfect for both of them!


----------



## happy appy (May 16, 2014)

Update on Lily and Emma!

We have the very start of an udder! So guessing 30 days out! or so lol She has moved right along since Emma joined us. I really think we would of lost her if we didn't get another donkey for her. I will get more pictures this weekend. She is HUGE! Her feet are finally white line clear! Vet was very impressed with them today! We are still growing out hoof wall but it's coming!

The vet was out for Emma today. I was told that she was around a year old when we got her. Well they were very wrong! Vet puts her at around 6 months, that's what I was guessing too! She only has 4 teeth on top and 4 on bottom! I was getting her shots done and her teeth looked at because she has a little under bite. Because of her young age and body score the vet still wants to wait on any shots until fall if we can. If she gets a cut or scratch that breaks the skin she will give her a tetanus shot though.


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2014)

Aww bless her, I'm so glad you found her and that she found you. Also that she is helping Lily to enjoy life again - cant wait for the updated pictures.


----------



##  (May 16, 2014)

Such good news about both girls! So happy Lily has a special friend, and such a blessing for Emma to have found you!

Can't wait to see pictures, either!


----------



## happy appy (May 18, 2014)

As promised, new pictures of Emma and Lily!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 18, 2014)

Adorable so glad they have each other now


----------



##  (May 19, 2014)

And momma is looking as wide as she is tall! Just perfect!

They obviously love each other, and I'm so glad they have YOU~!!


----------



## little lady (May 19, 2014)

Bless you! They are looking good!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## happy appy (May 19, 2014)

I have a question for you Diane. With this being my first donkey, I have noticed that her teats aren't the same. They look more like your little finger about 1 inch long. Will her bag look like a mini bag when it's full? She has had other foals before but it's tight to her body not like any of the other mini mares that have had foals, theirs sag a little always.


----------



##  (May 20, 2014)

I'm not experienced in donkeys, but I would think that her bag will look a bit fuller than it's probably looking at the minute. I'm not sure that they get a really full bag like the minis, but we'll just have to see. They may hold their bags closer to their bodies, but I'm sure she'll have a good supply for baby -- even if it doesn't look full to us. I know in people.....size doesn't really matter. Even the "smaller" ladies still produce milk like cows!! My daughter was a great example! LOL


----------



## AnnaC (May 20, 2014)

I cant help with your question either, but wanted to say how much I loved the pic of those two sweet girls.


----------



## misty'smom (May 20, 2014)

Awwwww, Emma and Lily are soooooo cute!!!!!!!!



Emma is a very special gift for Lily and she also has found a great home for herself, a wonderful blessing for all!!!!!!

I have never owned nor been around donkeys other than seeing them at the breeder where I got my mimis.They look like such sweet creatures, and seem to make great companions for all. The breeder where I got my minis breeds them as well and has had some really cute,cute babies!!!!!!!! They were always calm and friendly when we would go in the paddock to visit with Misty and Josie. She had one baby that was a very light color, cream like a palamino and she was unbeleivablly cute, with her big ears and fuzzy mane!!!!!





Can't wait to see Lily's baby! Will you have your cam back on soon??


----------



## happy appy (May 20, 2014)

Yep the cam's will go back on once Lily is closer. I want to see more udder development yet. It has only been a week since it started to grow so I will wait a little longer yet. IT normally takes 4 weeks for an udder to really get going.


----------



## happy appy (May 27, 2014)

Update on Lily! Her udder is moving along nicely. Her ph is sitting around 7.2 with clear milk and VERY sticky. SHE still has more dropping to do I think but she is getting there. another couple of weeks maybe.


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2014)

Could be a lot sooner than that I would think with that sticky milk, plus that 7.2 could drop very fast too!!

Dont let her out of your sight just in case! Good luck and safe foalng.


----------



## happy appy (May 27, 2014)

I have the cams ready to go with a push of a button so I'm just waiting until something a little more definite happens. She still has a ways to go with the udder but almost there and the milk is still clear so waiting for that to turn a little white or yellow.


----------



##  (May 27, 2014)

Can't wait, and so excited to see what she's been hiding from us all. Just hoping things start changing fast, so we can watch!


----------



## happy appy (May 29, 2014)

Well the udder seems to have stalled on the growing. It looks about half full compared to a mini horse udder. Milk sis still clear and very sticky at around 7.2ph


----------



##  (May 30, 2014)

Come on little momma!


----------



## happy appy (May 30, 2014)

WE have yellow tinted milk today. I have o say that with all the minis I have only have had white milk from the start. It still is very sticky with ph still around 7.2 and the udder still not huge like a mini horse. I need to do some research on milk color because I know nothing about yellow milk. I have found out that mini donkeys don't get the milk cow udder like horses do.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 1, 2014)

Well I think the time has come to start the cams again! Lily is very relaxed in back and her vulva is very long and full. He milk is still yellow and testing at 7.2. She has been building this udder for 3 weeks now and it has been holding strong at the size it is now. It is firm morning and night now. Lily will have Emma with her during the day when I'm around unless I think she is in labor and Emma will be in the stall beside her at night. Emma will have a cam on her at night when it finally arrives in the mail. As a bonus there are 2 very adorable dwarf Nigerian kids for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2014)

Sounds as though things are getting very close - good luck and safe foaling!


----------



##  (Jun 1, 2014)

Can't wait to go check them all out!

Come on Lily!! We are very anxious to see this little one!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 2, 2014)

Everything is up and running and my new wide angle came in for the goats so Emma is on her own cam at night and with Lily during the day. I turn them out into a paddock that is off their pen/stall area in the mornings. They come and go as they please so might not be on cams all the time then.


----------



##  (Jun 3, 2014)

YEAH!! I can see them again! Wonderful!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 3, 2014)

So can I - brilliant!! I love your dwarf kiddy area and they are sooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 4, 2014)

4.57am and she's happily munching her hay.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 5, 2014)

She has been laying down tonight and breathing quite hard. Not sure if anything is going to happen or not. She is very loose in the back end, not sure how the foal is staying put!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 5, 2014)

She looks absolutely huge lying there bless her! Love the way her ears are windmilling around all the time. Although resting quietly at the moment she could well foal tonight - very exciting! Dont forget to check for two feet and a nose as soon as she shows signs of contractions to give you the time to correct things if there is a minor problem or to call for assistance should she appear to be having trouble, DONT WAIT until labour is well on its way before making that vital check!

Good luck and safe foaling if tonight is THE NIGHT!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 5, 2014)

Best of luck Tina, I popped in before to have a look and she seems to be resting


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2014)

All's quiet, and she's happily chowing down!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 8, 2014)

Lily is really sweating up tonight, not sure if tonight is the night or not! Time will tell.


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2014)

Standing quietly, yet attentive! Guess she's looking for breakfast! LOL


----------



## happy appy (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if Lily is working on getting something going tonight or not but she is not sticking to her regular schedule. Normally she sleeps from 915-930 cam time until 1015-1030 cam time. Not eating any of her hay before laying down because she lays her head in it to sleep. She also only rolls once in the morning and once at night in the paddock but tonight she rolled so much I was getting concerned in the little area off her stall. Now tonight she hasn't laid down yet. She is drinking like a fish and pooping lots.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 9, 2014)

Shes having a nibble on her hay at the moment. You know her better than anyone else Tina and If you are noticing she is acting a littte different or not sticking to her usual routine , maybe she is working on something.

Best of Luck to you Tina





Come On Lily


----------



##  (Jun 10, 2014)

Munching her hay this morning. Come on Lily....we're all waiting!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 10, 2014)

UPDATE: Lily has cloudy milk tonight. I tried to get pictures of the udder but they didn't turn out. I was trying to be quick because she really didn't want me there. She has wax on one teat and I think I may of brushed the wax off the other while I was removing my hand quickly.


----------



##  (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds VERY exciting, and will be watching! Praying for an uneventful delivery of this little one......with those cute long ears!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 10, 2014)

So Excited for you Tina. Sending Many safe foaling Vibes your way


----------



## happy appy (Jun 11, 2014)

We are having a rather large thunder and lightening storm right now, If the cams goes out I am home. Fingers crossed that it encourages Lily to foal!


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2014)

"Tis the season"......for thunderstorms here in Florida, too. I just checked in on her and she's happily eating AGAIN! But BOY.....is she getting big!! She looks wonderful!

Come on Lily.....we promise we'll help think of an AWESOME STORM NAME if you'll show us what you've been hiding!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's a little reassurance Lily. You have a big enough heart to share with Emma AND Tina AND your baby. So you can relax and have him now. 'Cause giving pieces loving hearts is like transplanting cuttings. When you take them judiciously and plant them carefully they grow up into beautiful extensions of the original.

Here's a tender stroke full of love for you little Lily. It's from the tips of your sensitive ears, down your neck, along your topline to the base of your bouncy behind. Relax girl, relax and be assured Tina won't let the pain of birthing hurt you. She'll help you with your sweet new baby.


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2014)

What lovely, and true words!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 12, 2014)

You have a way with words. Thank you


----------



## happy appy (Jun 12, 2014)

We have Baby goat cam running while Lily is out for her exercise today. She was closed in all day yesterday because of the terrible storms that we were having.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2014)

Sending safe foaling vibes your way!


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2014)

Just got home and see Lily standing very quietly. Don't see the baby goat, but SURE like their setup! AWESOME!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 12, 2014)

Lily is a very grumpy donkey today. She didn't want Emma around at all and she keeps kicking at her belly, swishing her tail and pinning her ears. I think the foal is sitting somewhere not to comfy.


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2014)

Went to check and instead, I see those cute little "kids". Such fun to watch!

Hopefully, Lily is getting ready to finally show us her little one. Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 13, 2014)

Every morning I let the donkey's out for a run and roll, in Lily's case its a waddle and roll, so I figured that I would put the Kids on for entertainment.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 13, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sounds like a busy time. You'll have to post some pictures so we can see them in harness. How is it going?



Well you asked it pictures! I did post over in the driving section but thought I would post a couple here. This is what I love to do with my minis. As you can see, pregnancy just gets in the way.


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2014)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 15, 2014)

Still in a holding pattern here with Lily.


----------



## cassie (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey Tina,
love those pics of your mini's so cute! it must be so much fun!

just checked in on Lily 10:34pm she is standing quietly looking very very wide! lol


----------



##  (Jun 16, 2014)

Eating breakfast like a good little momma! Stuff your face, and then get to work! We want to see this baby!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2014)

4.30am and she's happily munching her hay!! I was so sure that after 10 days without any internet, I would find Lily with her new baby, still I'm very glad that she waited for me! It's ok Lily, I'm back so you can go right ahead and show us your special little baby now!


----------



##  (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, so glad to have you back, Anna.

Okay, Lily, it's time !!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 17, 2014)

New udder shot! Finally ! and no one got hurt in the picture taking, namely me!


----------



##  (Jun 17, 2014)

Looking lovely!!! Come on Lily!!!


----------



##  (Jun 19, 2014)

Still eating! LOL

Although from looking down on her, it appears she's dropping and it appears we have some pelvis changes, including the tail-head? Or is it just the view I have?

Come on Lily. We're waiting!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 19, 2014)

She has dropped for sure and can't really get much softer in the back end. There is no resistance to her tail what so ever, She has a full hard udder but her milk is still clear. I brush her teats and got sprayed tonight for my troubles.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2014)

2.40am and she's still busy munching her hay - but WOW what a HUGE tummy!! Cant be much longer surely??


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2014)

Still munching.....she's keeping herself in great shape for her "exercise" coming up.

But Lily.....enough is enough! Let's see this little one,


----------



## happy appy (Jun 20, 2014)

Not sure what was going on this morning but it seems to have calmed down a little. Lily started a rolling frenzy in her stall right after I switched the cam to the goats for the morning. I ran in and she was thrashing around rolling. She got up soaked in I think pee with a large wet spot in the stall. I cleaned her off as best I could. I watched her for a while and she was butt tucking and Fleming. I brought her out of her stall so I could clean the mess and lay new shavings. Lily is afraid of the shavings bag! lol She has had really wet poops this morning, Just a little firmer than water.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 20, 2014)

Come on Lilly, we are ready to share in caring about your new little one!


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2014)

Still very wide, and so pretty. Come on Lily....we're all waiting on you to pick the time!!

Can't wait for this little one to arrive!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 24, 2014)

Annndddd . . . . . . milk is back to cloudy! She has been butt rubbing a lot today and and biting her sides. She didn't eat much last night or today. She kind of nibbled but there was still a lot of hay this morning.

Forgot to add that her belly had dropped even more, I now need to make a step for her to get in and out of the door to the paddock off her stall. Her belly rubs on the threshold!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 25, 2014)

2.45am and she's just finished eating her hay, moved over to do a pile of droppings - normal looking not mushy (shame!). But, boy that tummy looks as though it's almost at ground level!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 25, 2014)

Lily is very red in the back end tonight, she isn't eating her normal from yesterday. She seems to be "off" today also. There was a little discharge on the tip of her vulva also.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 25, 2014)

Come on Lilly


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds like tonight could be THE night! Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



##  (Jun 26, 2014)

Still eating.......come on Lily!


----------



##  (Jun 27, 2014)

Hard to believe, but she's still eating! Pack it in for that baby! Come on girl....we're all getting anxious to see your pretty little one with the long ears!


----------



## little lady (Jun 27, 2014)

I think she is waiting for July...now ducking and running...LOL! Come on Lily!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 27, 2014)

Well it's been very busy here on the farm. I have my family arriving for a large family reunion and 50th wedding anniversary. Everyone should be here by Monday then staying a week and most leaving on Friday/Saturday. I'm hoping that Lily foals while they are here. Most of my family live in a town/city so this is all new to them. Would be a great experience for the kids though.

As for Lily she is still holding on! Bag full but teats aren't yet. Milk is cloudy but not white.


----------



## little lady (Jun 27, 2014)

Sounds like you have a great place set up for a wonderful experience. Enjoy your family and hope Lily decides to participate with your plans.


----------



##  (Jun 27, 2014)

Lovely long ears searching for sounds.

Do you hear your little one calling to get out, Lily? We're hoping you'll give a new audience a special present while they are there. Meanwhile, we're all hoping for your safe delivery when you decide the time is perfect!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 30, 2014)

Just checked in , happily munching away.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2014)

1.35am and Lily down and snoozing - not looking too comfortable with that huge tummy getting in the way of a good restful sleep, bless her!

Hope your family all arrived safely - have a great week and my best wishes for the 4th to you all.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 1, 2014)

All the family has arrived! My neices have been taking turns doing chores so far. Lily is still hanging on. Not sure when she might have the foal. She doesn't seem in any hurry!


----------



##  (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, hopefully with all the guests there, she'll want to be the center of attention....and get down to business!

Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery! Come on Lily!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 2, 2014)

Well it's been over 6 weeks now that lily has had an udder and still no baby. Her is full and hard but those teats just aren't filling. I have had install a step for her to get out of the stall to her outside paddock because her belly was rubbing on the threshold.


----------



##  (Jul 2, 2014)

OMG! Too funny!!

Come on little momma -- pop that baby out quickly and safely!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 7, 2014)

How is lily travelling ?


----------



##  (Jul 7, 2014)

Standing quietly with a big belly! Lily, it's time to show us this little one!!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 7, 2014)

All my family left today so the house is quiet again! It was really nice seeing everyone again but It's nice to have peace and quiet again after 1.5 weeks of chaos. No change in Lily while they were here. She needs a little deeper V I would think and her teats still aren't full.


----------



##  (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you for the update... Maybe she's looking forward to the quiet too, and will get ready to SHARE! LOL


----------



## happy appy (Jul 8, 2014)

Updated pictures from today!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 8, 2014)

She is so lovely Tina. I love the step to help her in and out of the barn.

come on Lily , when your ready


----------



##  (Jul 8, 2014)

She sure looks ready!! And I second the step -- great job!

Come on little momma -- I want to see baby "ears" !!


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2014)

Still there, enjoying her brushing! Come on little momma.....


----------



## happy appy (Jul 9, 2014)

You will notice straw in the stall with Lily. The last 2 days I have seen her eating the shavings that are in her stall. I fear that she will colic on them so I have put down straw in the hopes that she wont hunt out the shavings. She can eat the straw without issue. On a side note, she wasn't eating the shavings out of hunger, there was always hay in the stall. I feel she is anxious and fretting.


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2014)

Good choice to keep her safe.


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2014)

Just standing in the middle of her stall.....still pregnant. Come on Lily, today is a nice day for a baby!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 11, 2014)

Today's udder. I almost got my head kicked getting this and I couldn't test milk. Quite the change from yesterday. Not only do we have a full udder but she hasn't stopped butt rubbing since last night. Lots of rolling today also.

Got to test milk, cloudy and very think


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2014)

OH!! This is exciting news and pictures! COME ON LITTLE MOMMA!! I want to see BABY EARS!!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 12, 2014)

Not sure what was going on last night with Lily. She had a lot of liquid poops. She never laid down that I saw and she hasn't rolled yet today in her favorite sandy spot.


----------



## Wings (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks like I've slipped in just in time!

Fingers crossed for a safe and as boring as possible foaling


----------



## misty'smom (Jul 12, 2014)

I am just peeking in on Lily



She is standing off to the side almost like she is trying to get out out the eye of the cam!!!! So maybe she is planning a surprise for you tonight Tina!!!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 12, 2014)

Any time that i had her up last night she wasn't laying down. She hasn't all day either. I wonder if she will lay down tonight? She normally spends a lot of time laying down to sleep each night.


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2014)

She's not in her stall now, so must be outside.

I've been away at some educational classes -- and will be for the next 3 weekends -- so the ladies have to foal during the week.....and that's an ORDER! LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 13, 2014)

Just checked in & munching away


----------



##  (Jul 14, 2014)

OMG!! What a picture! She's standing with her butt to us, and is as wide as she is tall, poor little momma!

Today would be a good day, I think.......wouldn't you like to show us those baby ears??


----------



## happy appy (Jul 14, 2014)

OK so now I'm confused again! One teat has wax and the udder is full and hard including the teat. The other side seems not to be at the same level. What do you think?

July 14







July 12


----------



##  (Jul 14, 2014)

Any "heat" in the hard side? Thinking mastitis, you know.

If not, she's just showing her individuality and making us crazy like these girls do. Keep us posted!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 14, 2014)

No heat, I checked that first! She has been off all day, standing around a lot and nibbling here and there but not really eating like normal. Lots of butt rubbing and belly biting though.


----------



##  (Jul 14, 2014)

I KNEW you would!! We'll just keep waiting and hoping it will be soon!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 16, 2014)

New udder shots today. Now there is "wax" on both the teats all the time.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 16, 2014)

I guess Emma has tried to nurse a couple of times today and Lily has told her to buzz off. I got a note through email and one on the marestare board. Must mean we are getting close!


----------



## little lady (Jul 16, 2014)

Been checking in on her a couple of times a day and she is usually eating . Now tonight she is just standing. . This is encouraging news. Crossing my fingers for a save and uneventful delivery.


----------



## Brody (Jul 16, 2014)

She appears to be relaxing quietly now - hopefully there will be some action tonight or tomorrow! I feel for you - as you have had a LONG wait with this gal.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 16, 2014)

Just checked in and she is standing quietly off to the side.


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2014)

Quietly standing in the corner. She has sure made us all wait! This must be a VERY special little one she's been hiding! Can't wait.

Praying for an uneventful delivery of a healthy little one! Come on little momma!!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 17, 2014)

She is testing at below 6.8 on ph and over 800 on calcium. Not sure if that works on donkey's as on marestare they only go by milk color.


----------



## Brody (Jul 18, 2014)

Checked in a little after midnight, and she seems to be relaxed munching on hay... still keeping us waiting :/


----------



##  (Jul 18, 2014)

She's standing quietly in her stall, and the way she's standing shows baby is forward of center. With everything else going on, it sure looks like she's finally moving even more forward!

Come on little momma. I have to go to class all weekend, and I don't want to miss this little one being born. So, today......or wait until Sunday night!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 19, 2014)

Here are today's shots! If the lady that we rescued her from was correct, this is her due date!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 20, 2014)

Looking good!! When I next managed to get on here I hope to see a little Lily scampering around (will be sorry to have missed the birth tho). Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 20, 2014)

Well Teats are so hard I could hardly express milk, milk by the way was snow white! The way she is acting I'd guess 12-24 but maybe up to 48 hrs to go.

The wait is almost over!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 20, 2014)

Yippeeee, I am sending prayers Tina for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## Brody (Jul 20, 2014)

Finally! I think you deserve the "patience badge" this foaling season! Glad the wait is almost over


----------



## happy appy (Jul 20, 2014)

latest udder shot. When I tried to lift her tail she had a massive contraction and sprayed milk.


----------



## Brody (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! Watching right now - baby just got here - congrats!!!


----------



## little lady (Jul 20, 2014)

Just checked in to see an adorable spotted lil long ear! Congrats!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations, He is adorable


----------



## chandab (Jul 20, 2014)

Congrats! I don't do the videos, so anxiously waiting the pictures.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 20, 2014)

Here is Lily's foal in all his cuteness!


----------



## chandab (Jul 20, 2014)

OMG! You got spots, pinto type spots, but still spots. So cute. Congrats!


----------



## Flame (Jul 20, 2014)

How cute.... I want one congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 20, 2014)

A MASSIVE Congratulations to you Tina and of course Lilly.

I have thoroughly enjoyed following Lilly during her pregnancy on here.

Wishing you many happy years together




:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp


----------



## atotton (Jul 20, 2014)

CONGRATS!! He is way to cute



:ThumbUp


----------



## happy appy (Jul 20, 2014)

Please note when he nurses and if he seems to nurse for any length of time. Lily has been overly full on the udder side and wasn't letting him nurse in the beginning. It seems to be better now that I milked her twice but I just want to make sure as the night progresses. Any extra eyes here would be appreciated.


----------



## Wings (Jul 20, 2014)

How gorgeous!!! I'll check in on the camera over the day and let you know if I see anything





Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 20, 2014)

I will too Tina.

Just looking at those two sets of ears moving next to each other is so cute


----------



## Wings (Jul 20, 2014)

I've checked in a few times and seen a few nice meal times and some gorgeous ears!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 21, 2014)

just checked in again and he seems to be enjoying meal time fine


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2014)

Mum keeps standing for him, he goes up then runs away... drink baby drink... he is mega mega cute!


----------



##  (Jul 21, 2014)

BABY EARS!!!!!!!!!! WELCOME LITTLE MAN!!!!!

OMG! He is nothing but CUTE!!!!!! Congratulations on an awesome little one! I am so sorry I missed his birth, but so happy to see him!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 21, 2014)

He made it through the night great! Mom had him drink very often and stood most times without issue.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 21, 2014)

First trip outside for some sun. It was short lived, just long enough to stretch his legs a little. Got some good pictures though.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 21, 2014)

Here are 5 more shots! picture over load!


----------



## little lady (Jul 21, 2014)

He is too stinkin cute!!! Loving the picture overload, Thanks!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 21, 2014)

He is unfolding quite nicely!

http://youtu.be/2gQ20RogUvU


----------



##  (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll be happy to take that "picture overload" ANY time!! What a little cutie!! He's fabulous TIna!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 21, 2014)

Ill second that Diane , bring On the Pics !!!!!!

Any ideas on a name for him ?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 21, 2014)

Smiles, smiles and more smiles!! I was so excited to see he'd been born easily yesterday afternoon. Watched his video 4 times today!

His one dark leg reminds me of a pegleg Pete in pirate tales, where the peg is a false cover for a hidden weapon. Lily was so kind and gentle while nudging him away from the BIG dog. She's a very good mommy.

Very happy for you, and grateful that prayers ended with a healthy little one for you. What does Emma think of her new baby brother?

Oh..ps...no such thing as picture overload!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 21, 2014)

I will try and get a better video of him tomorrow. As the day went on and he came back outside for a few minutes to play, he started kicking it up and racing around. He is as cute as can be!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2014)

Super smiling whilst watching those pics Tina, what an adorable little sweetheart. Thanks for sharing him with us


----------



## happy appy (Jul 22, 2014)

Lily is not herself today. She really isn't eating or drinking much at all. I have given her another shot of banimine and the vet will be out tomorrow. I have a fan in Emma's stall that is blowing a little air across one end of her stall if they are warm. The little jack has been sleeping in front of it all day. We have filled both hay and water so that we can gauge how much she is eating and drinking.


----------



##  (Jul 22, 2014)

Praying for her to feel much, much better in a VERY short time. I see her standing "guard" over her little one in the stall.

Get well soon, Miss Lily!!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 22, 2014)

I have brought Emma back in beside Lily in the hopes that she was just depressed at being alone. I hope that her eating and drinking picks up now.


----------



##  (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan. Hopefully, she just wanted to share her new little one with her good friend!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 23, 2014)

Vet will be out today, Lily still isn't eating well and she isn't acting like her self yet.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2014)

I am sending prayers that the vet will sort her out. Get Well soon Lily


----------



## chandab (Jul 23, 2014)

Offer her anything you think she might like. While I don't think she was over weight before foaling, the not eating could still set her up for hyperlipidemia, I'm pretty sure donkeys can suffer from this too.

If you have it, try a little bit of alfalfa to tempt her; not much, since she is a donkey, but get her eating. Even a little kayo syrup syringed in to keep her energy up; which may also boost her appetite. A little green grass, even if you have to pull it your self and bring it to her; doctor green can go a long way to turn them around when nothing else is very tempting. Good luck, and do let us know what the vet says.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 23, 2014)

I have done all the above except for the syrup. I don't have any of that. She has first cut and second cut and pasture open to her right now. She is eating a little and she is passing manure for what she is eating.

UPDATE: no temp, passed more manure tonight. eating better. Vet feels that it was the high temps yesterday that caused her to be a little down. She seems better tonight!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok I promised better videos, well today I got them. The first one is a working link the other 2 you will need to copy and paste.

http://youtu.be/h88BxZVWcMw


----------



## Brody (Jul 23, 2014)

Love the videos (especially the first one) - thank for sharing




. Glad Lily is feeling better, and hope it stays that way. Also, just curious if you were expecting the spots - or if this little guy surprised you with his color?!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 23, 2014)

This is his dad. My friend rescued him a couple months after I got Lily and Daisy.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 24, 2014)

heheheee Totally adorable! what a funny little chap, he looks like he is on fast forward. lol Thanks for sharing


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh what a gorgeously cute little fella!! Many many congratulations Tina - and of course Lily.





Sorry I missed all the birth excitement due to no internet, but so glad it all went well.





Love the pics and vids - many thanks for taking the time to post them (will have more any time you feel like it!!)


----------



## happy appy (Jul 24, 2014)

Well I will be turning the cams off tomorrow. I think that everyone is going along well now and that there will be no more complications. Thanks to everyone for watching. I hope you all have enjoyed seeing a piece of my life and farm.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you for sharing Tina, don't forget to keep posting vids and pics


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2014)

Ditto to what Renee posted and a huge thank you for allowing us to share.


----------



##  (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you again for sharing with us. Please don't forget us, as we'd really like to see more of those wonderful baby ears!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 24, 2014)

ill agree with everyone, thoroughly enjoyed watching lily and when something that cute arrives who wouldn't.






will be looking forward to seeing some updated pics of lily and her little one when you have time


----------



## Brody (Jul 24, 2014)

I wasn't as involved in posting as everyone else (as I don't have near as much experience) - but I definitely enjoyed following along - so thank you for sharing and having the camera up. He is the only birth that I actually managed to time right and be able to watch on marestare as hew was being born! A great experience



. Also, thanks for sharing the pics of dad - obviously his color wasn't too much of a surprise as he looks just like his daddy!


----------



## little lady (Jul 25, 2014)

Many thanks for allowing us to watch your Lilly and those silly goats. I really enjoyed it. Hope you keep us updated on the lil longears progress!


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2014)

oh my gosh! I LOVED those two videos hehe he is adorable! congrats again!

love his cute BIG ears.


----------



## happy appy (Aug 10, 2014)

Time for new pictures of the little Cutie! We named him George!


----------



## chandab (Aug 10, 2014)

So cute, and so is the jenny.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh my, he is just so gorgeous - love that 'white fringe' framing his face! And Lily looks fantastic too - very much the proud Momma, bless her!


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2014)

He is even cuter than before, if that's possible !!


----------

